# Happy 4 months old!



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's my big girl, Kiya. 27.6 lb now! I can't believe how fast she is growing! Seems just a week ago I was wondering when she was going to grow into her skin!


----------



## Krystleajustice (Dec 22, 2012)

What a beauty!!


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

She is beautiful.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty girl


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

She is a beauty.


----------

